# Office XP Pro cd key



## pklein (Oct 27, 2004)

I lost the cd key for my Office XP Pro cd. It's an unlicensed cd, but we do have the license for it. Who should I contact about obtaining a cd key? I would like to do this legal, but am somewhat pressed for time. I have it installed on my computer, but in a different windows folder, and it is giving me problems about not being installed for the current user and to run the disk. When I run the disk, I have to have the product key. Please help.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Call Microsoft.


----------

